# Driftwood & Rock Hardscape Suggestions



## hamsterman (Jan 17, 2007)

Are you keeping those rocks? I would ditch that white one...it's distracting. 
Very nice driftwood though!


----------



## FenderOffset238 (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah that one stone has been bothering me slightly, I was considering replacing it once i go out and find a smaller sized stone.

and thank you I owe it to the driftwoodstore.... they got some beautiful stuff there


----------



## FenderOffset238 (Apr 19, 2011)

And actually thanks for saying that! You just reminded me i had an extra stone from my betta iwagumi set up I can use.

I feel its better now:


----------



## kuni (May 7, 2010)

Love it. Those rocks are small enough that they'll eventually be completely hidden by plants, though. I'm not convinced that's a bad thing, it just "is".


----------



## duff (Feb 26, 2006)

looks great (minus the white rick now). Agree with Kuni on the rock size, most of my lower/small stones can't be seen anymore and actually take up valuable plant space (20g tank). I just pulled several out 

Do tell on the rest of the set up and your plans!


----------



## FenderOffset238 (Apr 19, 2011)

I dont mind if the rocks become slightly concealed. I just feel it gives a slightly more "natural" look of a stream as opposed to just driftwood.

Duff:
My planned set up yet far is:
Tank - 13.3 gal rimless bowfront
Lighting - 2x24 watt Glo light fixture (suspended)
(Eventually) DIY - LED moon lights
Filter: eheim 2213
CO2- DIY for the time being
Substrate: A mix of Fluval Flora and Florite black sand? I find having just fluvals particals are hard to root carpet
And i plan to go all glass hardwear eventually

Plants im am still undecided. I know I want to carpet with both Dwarf baby tears(front sectionsm, and dwarf hairgrass in midground/back sections.
Some pygmy anbias nana in the branches/rock section
Also im defintaly going to Xmas moss some of the driftwood.
I plan on having taller stem plants in the back right section but im undecided as for species.
Any suggestions on some nice looking stem plants?
And any other plants that may look nice in there.


When i get back from the days work i'll photo edit the picture in to what im thinking.


----------



## FenderOffset238 (Apr 19, 2011)

So I had a little time to do a rough sketch on paint and here is around what Im gunna aim for.









On the left is dwarf hairgrass
Right backgound some sort of stem plants
right foreground, either Penny wort, or clover
the driftwood will have xmas moss/fissidens
in frnt of rocks some sort of anbias nana?
Im still undecided to do baby tears carpet for the more front sctions...


any pointers or ideas?


----------



## duff (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey Fender, Actually it Looks like a great plan! Only issue I run into with my Anubia's is algae on the leaves - I finally covered their side of the tank with window screening to cut the light a bit. Its still too soon to tell if it is helping. You may not have that issue but keep a close eye out just in case. Not sure if you ever looked at the crypt Parva but in my tank in the front it literally hugs the ground and stays very low and has a great green color IMO. I just moved some more over from my lower light tank and hope they respond the same way. Anyway - your plans look great and and the layout's a winner! 

Also, adding any red plants in the mix?


----------



## FenderOffset238 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thaks for the input duff, i will certainly take that into thought. I actually have anbias in my other 16 high tank with no algea problem but its had much lower wpg rating and it much deeper. But I'd like to hkow how it works out for you!

& Actually I 100% want some red plants to the back but im yet to really decide on what would look best.
any suggestion on some nice red stem plants? or any plants to add a little color variation.


Also what are sme suggestions for a background color?
as of ight now i think I may try some window privacy frosting "cling" I dot really wanna paint it... a little too permanent for my liking


----------



## duff (Feb 26, 2006)

You know, I like the idea of the frosted look, worth a try and might give it a nice soft look. Anther thought is a lighter to mid charcoal grey color - I got scrapbook paper/ poster board from art/craft store on my smaller tank to play with colors. It was good to play around with them and the charcoal grey ended up being my favorite -though when I painted it I used one that was too black and now it really looks like it is black - but can be razored off it I ever get the gumption. But do try the frosted and post a picture if you do.


----------



## duff (Feb 26, 2006)

Forgot to add 
Red Camboa
Limnophila Aromatica
Utricularia graminifolia (foreground, not red, but oh so beautiful)


----------



## FenderOffset238 (Apr 19, 2011)

Well I went through with the frosting and some planting and here is the scape yet far.










Placement suggestions?
what would be some good plant additions?
I plan on adding hairgrass and Dwarf Baby tears, possibly some clover?


----------



## duff (Feb 26, 2006)

Amazing start, me thinks it looks really good!

Tho i do have two quick thoughts - Move the intake to the other side and flip the spray bar if you can? (to hide it more behind the plants. Honestly not crazy about frosted background with gloriously green intake/spray bar. suggestion: I just switched to the Hydor inline heater late last week and love the extra space in my tank - so worth it and temp 24 hours a day is 78 so far... 

Something green in front of or behind the red. Tho I am not great with plan names and habits... the wood looks a bit A Nightmare Before Christmas' esk! I do love the look of it!


----------



## FenderOffset238 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks for the input!
And actually I went out today and got a green stem for in back of the scrlet temple and magenta rotala. Along with a school of 13 micr rasboras! I have to say quite active and awesome.

Also as far as filtration I have glass lily pipe/intake along with a co2 diffuser on the way but the shipping from china take foreverrr. should b here sometime next week.
also I was lookin at the inline heaters... seems like a sure buy for me! (one I scrape up more funding)
Ill post an update in a day or so.


EDIT: also with be switching input output locations tonight!


----------



## duff (Feb 26, 2006)

Feels good to have flora and fauna in it doesn't it? Have a about 14 Chili rasbora's, and love em'. Can't wait to see yours. The glass pipes will be a great addition. What Co2 set up are you going to use?


----------



## FenderOffset238 (Apr 19, 2011)

I know they really display their schooling well in the tank so far, I may add a few Celestial Pearl Danios in the future to mix it up a little.

Right now in using a DIY 3 litre yeast reactor... I dont have trhe money to go pressure yet =/ unless you know where I can find one at an affordable price?


----------



## duff (Feb 26, 2006)

I love the CPD's - they will look great being a bit bigger then the rasbora's. I'd love to do a Peacock Gudgeon in mine but have shrimp - boo hoo... so many little cool fishies to choose from! 

I just picked up a paintball co2 system from Jaggedfury here... great price - $55 plus $29 for 24oz tank filled; just waiting on drop checker! Pretty darn cheap and so far hooked up with no leaks but not in tank yet. Waiting for weekend to be able to monitor it. Do take a look at them, might meet your needs. I'll eventually do a full set up and keep this one for my small tank in my kitchen but this will at least get my feet wet :0) until then. 

Post pictures soon!


----------



## FenderOffset238 (Apr 19, 2011)

Update here: Love to hear some thoughts!

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/137889-fenderoffsets-13-3-gallon-rimless-pic.html#post1405710


----------

